# Fiddleheads and Leaks



## henryboy32 (Feb 9, 2000)

Has anyone found and eatin them?


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

Nice looking patch Trout. I'll bet there a 'shroom or two picked nearby as well.


----------



## turkey tom (Apr 22, 2001)

What are those plants Trout? I have a bunch of them near a stream on my property. What do you do with them?


----------

